# Best plants for a ghost shrimp only tank



## cmhensley (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a 5 gallon tank, with 16 ghost shrimp. gravel bottom. Minimum decorations (ceramic pots) it has one unknown aponogeton plant (walmart bulb, it was the one that grew) 

I have a lamp with a 6500k aquarium cfl. And a sponge filter. I am wanting to add more plants, just not sure what to add. I know I want Java moss. Not sure what else would do well in the tank with just the shrimp, since I know their bioload won't produce a lot of waste. 

I am hoping the ghost shrimp breed soon. One female had eggs, when I spotted her they were hanging and she couldn't seem to get them tucked away, and when I saw her later she no longer had any eggs :-( Looks like I have a few others that will have eggs soon tho.

So my question is....Best plants for this tank, and can you recommend where to get there. I have looked on ebay and a lot of the plants for sale are from overseas and it makes me nervous.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The female you saw fanning her eggs probably had her babies! Shrimp will "berry" and that's when it looks like they're burdened with eggs and then over a day or two the eggs disappear. Most likely you have tiny tiny baby shrimps now. Get a light and start looking VERY closely at the glass and plants/gravel. Baby shrimp come out like miniature versions of adults, then they molt as they grow. They're VERY small so be careful when cleaning!

Secondly, for plants: ANYTHING. Shrimp love live plants. I have seen my RCS up in floating salvinia roots, scraping my anubias leaves, tickling my java fern roots, scavenging at the base of my ambulia, climbing up my hornwort like a ladder. Moss is typically sold for VERY cheap on ebay- I have marimo moss and java moss. My RCS prefer the marimo.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't buy plants off eBay, there are tons of great vendors. Here are a couple to get you started:

http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/aquarium/

http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Beginner-Plants-_c_10.html

I'm a big fan of Anubias and Java Ferns because I like low tech tanks. Java Moss is always good with shrimp, too.


----------



## cmhensley (Jan 7, 2014)

Kman that's for the link


----------

